

HD Cam on a weather balloon fell to earth after balloon pops - willz
http://www.doobybrain.com/2010/06/08/gopro-hd-camera-attached-to-a-weather-balloon

======
dingohaole
what was the altitude when it started falling? without research i will guess
50,000ft.

